# انتاجية الحفار (البوكلين)



## صااحب مشروع (28 أكتوبر 2010)

كم تبلغ انتاجية الحفار (البوكلين) بالمتر المكعب في اليوم أو الساعة حسب الترب التالية:
1- التربة الرملية
2- التربة الرملية + مياه جوفية
3- التربة الطينية المتماسكة
4- التربة الصخرية
وذلك لعمل خطوط مياه وصرف صحي, على افتراض العمل في منطقة بدون عوائق وكذلك كفاءة الحفار ومهارة السائق متوسطة.
ارجو المساعدة من الاخوان والإخوات افادتنا بخبراتهم أو دراساتهم...
وللجميع شكري وتقديري​


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (29 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

مرفق معدلات لمعظم الأنشطه

أرجوا منكم الدعاء و ليس الشكر


----------



## تعزي1 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

اللة يعطيك العافية وشكرا لك


----------



## إسلوبي (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مرفق رائع جدا وشكراً ،،،


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (30 أكتوبر 2010)

و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## بن دحمان (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## صااحب مشروع (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس مصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> 
> مرفق معدلات لمعظم الأنشطه
> 
> أرجوا منكم الدعاء و ليس الشكر


 
%%%%من اعماق قلبي أقول جزاك الله الجنة وزيادة%%%


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (31 أكتوبر 2010)

آمين ... و جزاك الله مثل ذلك


----------



## mousab alrufaai (21 سبتمبر 2011)

كثر الله من أمثالك وزادك علما


----------



## الخاشع لله (22 سبتمبر 2011)

فعلا جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mohammedsharaby (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عبدالرزاق حميد (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وسام الفارس (14 فبراير 2012)

*مرفق رائع جدا وشكراً ،،،*​


----------



## seeker (5 يوليو 2012)

thanks a lot


----------



## ragab selim (14 يوليو 2012)

شكرا ليك


----------



## حسن احمد (16 يوليو 2012)

فعلا جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Eng.Ata (16 يوليو 2012)

*شكرا لمن يبذل ويعطي
اشكرك*​


----------



## كيكوكيكو (13 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يباركلك كنت عايزها من زمان


----------



## alialshameri (21 مايو 2013)

كم تبلغ انتاجية الحفار (البوكلين) بالمتر المكعب في اليوم أو الساعة حسب الترب التالية:​1- التربة الرملية​2- التربة الرملية + مياه جوفية​3- التربة الطينية المتماسكة​4- التربة الصخرية​وذلك لعمل خطوط مياه وصرف صحي, على افتراض العمل في منطقة بدون عوائق وكذلك كفاءة الحفار ومهارة السائق متوسطة.​ارجو المساعدة من الاخوان والإخوات افادتنا بخبراتهم أو دراساتهم...
وللجميع شكري وتقديري​


----------



## sh sh (26 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ولك وعليك جارى تنزيل الملف


----------



## محمد السواكنى (26 مايو 2013)

الف مليون شكر على الملف الرائع


----------



## seesehs (20 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس مصطفى وألبسك لباس الصحة العافية


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (28 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على الملف المتميز
ولكن اود ان اسال عن الاسس التى بنى عليه


----------



## ابن العميد (2 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## TheExpert (4 أكتوبر 2014)

ـ ـ ـ كل عام وجميع أعضاء ورواد الملتقى بكامل الصحة والعاقية وأعاد الله عليكم الأعياد باليمن والخير والبركات​


----------



## هيما يونس (16 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خيييير اخى الحبيب


----------

